# Download/Install Older Version of App No longer in App Store



## sean999 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello (sorry if this question is being posted in the wrong forum)

Is there a way to download and install an older version of an iPhone app that is no longer available in the Apple store, nor on the app developer's company website? I think (not sure if they're just spam/malware) I have found the older version of the app I'm looking for on the web, but how do I download and install it on my iPhone 6?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No. Unless it's on the Apple iOS App Store, I would not download any third party copies.


----------

